# how to feed African dwarf frogs brine shrimp



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I got African dwarf frogs today and am wondering how to feed them brine shrimp *with out* the brine shrimp getting all over the tank and my betta getting them first.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks!
-Mr.B


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

get a little dish and dip out a small amount of tank water. Thaw the shrimp in it. Use a turkey baster or pipette to get in down to them.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

They refuse to eat it. LOL


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr.B eats it for them!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Give them a few days, they might not realize it’s food yet. They may need pellets tho if the betta gets everything before they do.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I feed the entire tank the same variety of frozen. On days I fed Betta pellets I fed aquatic frog pellets. Put the frozen in a little dish after dropping some in for the Betta. While the Betta was finding the falling food the ADF were eating in the dish.

As BettaloverSara and give them a few days to settle in. They've never seen plants, never lived with other fish, etc.. It's culture shock. 

PS: You can also take a clear plastic pipe (like on the end of a siphon), place in the dish and drop the food through the tube. When I did that I would feed the frogs first; hold on to the tube and feed the other fish in the opposite corner. Lift the tube as you're feeding the Betta.


----------



## Uku The Betta (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi Charlie.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Uku The Betta said:


> Hi Charlie.


Welcome to the forum. I see your new here


----------

